# Washing sand?



## StevenA (25 Jan 2011)

Probably a daft/obvious answer to this, but I'm going to be using play sand from Argos as my substrate, and was wondering about the best way to rinse the sand before it goes in the tank  :?  With gravel I'd just use a seive and hey presto, but the sand is obviously alot finer, so what do you guy's and girls do?


----------



## Antoni (25 Jan 2011)

I have used coarse sand 4-5 mm size quite few times. I used to put the sand in a bucket, pour some water to dust it off and then straight in the tank without washing it throughout. Just pouring water carefully on top of it, not to disturb it. Then perform a water change and that has always been enough


----------



## StevenA (26 Jan 2011)

Thanks Antoni, I'll give that a try


----------



## danmil3s (26 Jan 2011)

i washed mine in a pillow case .


----------



## foxfish (26 Jan 2011)

I just put it in a big bucket - about one third sand & the rest water & run in under the tap while string & letting the water overflow.


----------



## StevenA (29 Jan 2011)

Thanks I'll give that a go.


----------

